# Spirited Away - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I am a fan of Hayao Miyazaki so I have all of his movies on dvd. I will have to update my collection with blu ray versions now. This is a must buy for sure!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it's definitely worth it as the crown jewel of the Studio Ghibli Lineup


----------

